# Best all around RIFLE?



## ReddawNOW (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking at purchasing a rifle. I know I want all the synthetic makings of a durable and updated gun... but what rifle is the best for Whitetail and the 1 or 2 big game trips. 30-06 vs. 7mm Mag. Who makes the best of both.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Flip a coin on the caliber IMHO. Although there's more bullet weight options with the '06.

As far as rifle's, you'll get all kinds of opinions. A Rem700 or Browning are tough to beat. The new Win M70's are supposed to be very good. I'm partial to an old pre-64 M70, but that's just me. Plus you'll end up spending more on a good, older pre-64 than you would a newer one of any I mentioned.

All depends on what you want to spend. If not too much, Savage makes a decent rifle too. Plus I wouldn't hesitate to buy a good used rifle either.

Opinions on rifles abound.


----------



## deerhunter4life (Oct 21, 2007)

Savage has a better trigger from the factory then a Remington 700 and will shoot just as good for almost half the price. Remington 700 is an awesome rifle don't get me wrong, but for the money you can't beat a savage.
As for caliber, either one will do the trick. I personally would go with the 30/06.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I like the Encore because of the versitility.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Me..I'd opt for the '06 between your two choices. Modern powders and loads put some loadings such as Hornady's Light Mag Loads or Federals High Energy not far from normal 300 Win Mag loads if you need the extra power.

As far as rifles...your best bet is to go to a gun store and shoulder a few that are suggested here and see what you like and feels best for you and falls within your price range. The best values are Savage and the CZ 550. Tikka makes a nice rifle. The Remington 700 and new 798 as are Browning A-Bolt and new X-Bolt are outstanding rifles. The Ruger Mk II is a nice rifle too but I've heard a lot about their triggers not being the greatest, so if you went that route, a trigger job may be in order.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I'd probably go for an 06 in a Savage 110, but any caliber you can comfortably shoot between 270 and 300 win mag woudl make you best rifle, find some buddies shoot theirs and get a feel for what you are looking for. Don't want you to get a M70 in 300 win mag and find out the recoil is too abusive for you, if it's abusive, you won't shoot it accuratley. Just my thoughts. Les


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

deerhunter4life said:


> Savage has a better trigger from the factory then a Remington 700 and will shoot just as good for almost half the price. Remington 700 is an awesome rifle don't get me wrong, but for the money you can't beat a savage.
> As for caliber, either one will do the trick. I personally would go with the 30/06.


Tikka comes with an adjustable trigger. Is more accurate and less money than the savage, remington, ruger, winchester. They also have the nicest synthetic stock in the industry. Go over to gander mountain and pic one up. You wont put it back down. 

GO with the 30-06 all the way. Much more versatile.


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

If you're looking for a "one rifle", then you're looking for a .30-06.

I was looking for the same thing a few years ago. I ended up with a Savage 10 .300WSM. Ya, it's alright. I like it just fine, actually. Now that I've "grown-up" a bit, I would go with a Remington 700 .30-06 if I had to make the decision over again.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I acquired a vintage Rem model 721 in 30-06 years ago. I like the caliber and have shot deer, bear, and even moose with that gun. However, the stock doesn't fit me worth a darn and I have been shopping for another 30-06. I'm saving up for another Tikka. I have a Tikka in 22-250 and they are extremely nice rifles.

_"...Tikka is less money than a Savage..."_ HUH? Not anywhere I've been shopping.


----------



## TheManInBlue (Dec 19, 2007)

For what its worth i started a similar thread some time ago on this site and was torn between .300 .270 and 30-06 and was given same advice as you are receiving and i am going with the 30-06 as you can buy ammo anywhere and has been a great caliber for a very long time. Good luck with your purchase. Between the Remington and Savage i would go with the Remington just on branding alone. Yes its more money but it will last several lifetimes if kept in good condition. I dont know anything about the savages durability.


----------



## Breck75 (Jan 13, 2008)

I traded my Rem. 700 30-06 for a Wheatherby Vangaurd 300 WSM. I love the short mag compared to the 06.

Breck


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I thought about the 30-06 when I first started out but glad I went with the .270 instead.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Go with any major rifle brand that fits you well and feels good in your hands and comes to arms quickly and naturally. You will know it when you handle it most times....it's just a "feel". The "best" argument is worthless. All this talk about one brand being more accurate than the other is about as dumb as it gets to be honest. Savage makes a very accurate rifle and they stand behind their product. Remington makes a very accurate rifle and they stand behind their product. Tikka makes a very accurate rifle and they stand behind their products. Weatherby makes a......do you get the picture? All these companies make great accurate rifles and from time to time, they make a lemon or two. I've seen Remington outshoot Tikka's, I've seen Tikkas outshoot Remingtons and so on and so forth. Each rifle will have it's own preferences and it's own demeaner. As far as triggers go, the Savage gets all the press and it's a great trigger, but every major brand rifle out there has a trigger that for $35-$50 can be made damn near perfect for ones use. Some can be made perfect for free if you know what your doing. 

What I'm saying is, pick one you like and you'll be happy.


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

Breck75 said:


> I traded my Rem. 700 30-06 for a Wheatherby Vangaurd 300 WSM. I love the short mag compared to the 06.
> 
> Breck


I've never heard of anybody that actually traded in their '06 for a .300 WSM. Why do you like it so much better than the '06?

Asking because most times the .300WSM is brought up some old-timer says that even though the .300WSM will kill an animal that nobody is going to be turning in their .30-06 for one.


----------



## Breck75 (Jan 13, 2008)

I actually had 2 30-06's. I still have a Browning Pump 30-06. Looks just like a BAR except it's a pump instead. I like the way my 300 shoots compared to my remington 06 as far as comfort. I think it had to do with the stock. I didn't like the monte carlo stock my remington had. 

Breck


----------



## KEN WES. (Dec 13, 2005)

since you want a rifle with a synthetic stock I would also look into one with a stainless barrel and make it a little more weather resistant. I have a couple of nephews that live in alaska and they found thats the only way to go.
I would go to some gun stores and handle a varieity of guns. check with shoulder better, fit better and what style of safety work better for you.
as far as caliber, the 30-06 is the cartridge that all others are judged by and have been for 102 years now. you cant go wrong with it as a choice.
bullet weights range from 90 grains to 250 grains if you hand load and 125 gr to 220 factory.


----------



## reelworld (Dec 29, 2005)

As mentioned the 30-06 is a great all around cartridge. I prefer the 270 for the milder recoil especially in the light to carry Browning A-bolt I have. After a few seasons of carrying a nice 20 year old A-bolt in the rain and brush I decided I needed a better rifle for the bad weather so I purchased a Remington 7600 Synthetic pump in 270. It shoots nice and will hold a 5 to 6 inch group at 200 yards on a bench. I choose the pump over and auto since some states I hunted in won't allow an automatic and the best way to hunt the hills is to jump shoot them.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Get a ruger mini 14 ranch rifle.It comes in 223 cal and 308 .Great gun for sport shooting or hunting.


----------



## Hunter10pt (Dec 2, 2007)

I have both 22 LR and 30-06 the best money I spent on two rifles! My Ruger benched @ 200 holds 3 half inch groups!!!. I'll be using it this weekend to hunt Yotes w/Gr core locks 50% less re roil. Great round to have lots of fun shooting! I got both new for under $550 in 2002.

This gun is grouping 11/4" groups @ 100 on bench! Using the 125 Gr.


----------

